# OK, I'm cheezy,but



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm kinda excited. They asked to put my pantry on this site,and here it is!http://www.canningacrossamerica.com/2010/11/18/caa-flickr-photo-of-the-week-by-7thswan/


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats! Great picture. I am very jealous of your incredible pantry. Alot of work and passion went into that


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Im impressed!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh wow that is fantastic! 

Can you come teach me? I am scared to can on my own and I can not find anyone local that does it! I am more hands on, once you show me I can do it but just to do it first... gulp...

Your pantry is wonderful though.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

WOW I am speechless. Great photo and great pantry.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wish I had the space to put together a pantry like that!! There's an area in the basement that I'd like to clean out. Then I can frame it in, insulate it and make it a combination root celler and pantry!! But there's too much other stuff that has to be done first! Sigh...


----------



## dinytcb (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pantry! Looks like winter heaven.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I love it, this is the stuff that inspires me!!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You're not "cheezy", 7thswan! You're proud, and have every right to be! Congrats on your pantry, (mine's just a bunch of ugly boxes stacked on shelves)


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

That's a beautiful display! You have a right to be proud of that. 

Very impressive; great job, girl!


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

How beautiful!


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow! You have a right to be proud of your pantry, it's very impressive.

You did a great job. :clap: 

You certainly did a lot of work. How many jars did you can this year?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Everyone! I learn alot off the flikr site,joined some groups over there and look at everyones pictures. They are very informative if you ask a person questions about a picture they post. They have canning groups and homesteading, gardening ect. It does make one Proud, when you just thought you were doing something so "normal" as canning, makes it more fun when you can share!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

shellmar said:


> Wow! You have a right to be proud of your pantry, it's very impressive.
> 
> You did a great job. :clap:
> 
> You certainly did a lot of work. How many jars did you can this year?


Thank You! On the average 600 jars. 2 yrs ago it was arround 1000. It just depends, because of crop failure, I never take for granted how much I might need from one year to the next. This year I had a bad Fruit harvest from the Trees, early frost.


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

That is gorgeous. Take a bow.

MJsLady, I know what you mean about being nervous, but now that I've done a lot of reading I see that we can start canning with confidence even without someone showing us. If we follow the approved directions, it will be fine.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> You're not "cheezy", 7thswan! You're proud, and have every right to be! Congrats on your pantry, (mine's just a bunch of ugly boxes stacked on shelves)


My pantry is in my sideboard in the dining room, under the sideboard. I cleaned out the foyer closet today and have 6 dozen boxes of canned goodies in there... pork, chicken, potatoes and sweet potatoes that I have canned this week. I am always looking for creative ways to store items. I have real pantry envy BAD!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG, that is some seriously hard work and beautiful as well. I definitely have pantry envy.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MJsLady said:


> Oh wow that is fantastic!
> 
> Can you come teach me? I am scared to can on my own and I can not find anyone local that does it! I am more hands on, once you show me I can do it but just to do it first... gulp...
> 
> Your pantry is wonderful though.


yes, like EWO says, it's not so scary. I'd love to help you. I taught my neighbor how to use the pressure canner, and gave her an extra one. This year she's afraid to do meat, so I'll help her again, but she will be suprised how easy that is too!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, that's hours of love!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow...absolutely beautiful....lots of hard work, lots of great eating to come...


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful picture! You deserve a vacation after all of that work!

I'd love to see your inventory list!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Pantry Envy!!!


Sorry, that's just funny :smiley-laughing013:

Still love it!!!


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful. What herbs are drying in the picture? It just makes me want to curl up with a blanket and hot chocolate and drool!
Edit: Okay, don't want to curl up with drool, but would be drooling just the same!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow that looks so good!! way to go!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations. Great looking pantry. We've outgrown the area we were using for a pantry and are changing one of our spare bedrooms into a pantry during the Thanksgiving week-end.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Leister, there is Lavender and Rosemary , to help keep out bugs, as I do have some dry goods stored along the unseen wall.
Sonshine, A big room would be Great, keeping all the food storage in one place would be so much better than having stash all over. But thank you for all the complements Folks!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

That is gorgeous! I wish I had a pantry like that too! Is it in your basement it looks like? I have a small (compared to yours)pantry in the kitchen & down the basement just the metal type shelves & an old metal cabinet my grandma gave me that she used for canned goods.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Backforty, the room is upstairs right off the one end on the kitchen,it was the laundry room. I moved the laundry to a walk in closet. My basement is'nt fit for man or beast.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful. Can't imagine the satisfaction you must feel.


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

Beautiful. I agree with everyone that it is just wonderful.


----------



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

:bow: GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------

